# My new handbag



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

I got this today and I love it!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 7, 2006)

in the words of paris hilton "Thats hot!"


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Cute bag! I like it!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 7, 2006)

that is soooooooo cute! enjoy!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 7, 2006)

very cute. how much did it cost?


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 7, 2006)

i love that bag,enjoy it


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG... that is cute! It's a Guess purse, right? Where did you get it? I need one.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* OMG... that is cute! It's a Guess purse, right? Where did you get it? I need one. Yeah, you got it! I bought it from the Guess store at Nordstrom. Actually, I wanted to buy a Coach purse but the one is $3xx and this one only costed me $68.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mabelwan* Yeah, you got it! I bought it at Guess store in Nordstrom. Actually, I wanted to buy a Coach purse but the one is $3xx and this one only costed me $68. Nice purchase! I may go to Nordies tomorrow so maybe I will see one there too!


----------



## Leony (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice bag! Moving this to accessories forum.


----------



## Maja (Aug 7, 2006)

Cute bag! I love it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 7, 2006)

sweetttttttttttttttttttttttt

enjoy!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice.....nice neutral!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Nice bag! Moving this to accessories forum. thanks!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cute bag!!


----------



## semantje (Aug 8, 2006)

thats cute!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Cute bag, Mabel!


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 10, 2006)

it's a very cute bag and looks way more expensive than it is! now i want it!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 10, 2006)

That's the Guess bag I want! I also really really want the Coach Mia handbag, but...it's a bit pricey, so I'll probably get this one. I love it!


----------



## swapmakeup (Aug 10, 2006)

It's nice, that's my type of handbag, good choice and enjoy it!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, I really like it! Beautiful!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 11, 2006)

It's very cute! Roomie yet stylish!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 11, 2006)

cute! i ike it!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 12, 2006)

Love the bag!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 12, 2006)

Pretty bag. Enjoy!


----------



## ivette (Aug 13, 2006)

its cute and compact. i like


----------



## LilDee (Aug 13, 2006)

Cute!!! i saw it at Guess and wanted it too.. but i didn't get it.... it's pretty though!


----------



## macky (Aug 23, 2006)

that is cute!!!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Aug 23, 2006)

I like it too


----------



## lynnda (Aug 23, 2006)

I love it! So cute!


----------



## alucinor (Aug 23, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 16, 2010)

nice bag ..love it


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice one......

This handbag is gifted by my sister.....I love it..


----------

